# What's your favorite vitola?



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

And why? I seem to smoke more robustos than anything else, as it's a good compromise: thick ring gauge and can be smoked in an hour. If I have more time, it allows me to smoke more than one. I also think that robustos currently offer the most bang for the buck.

I know there are may more shapes/vitolas, but I think this covers the most popular.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my favorite shape/vitola is the robusto. 
why?

they seem to always draw very well, have boatloads of smoke, last about as long as i want them to....

now, do i wish some of them tasted better? yes.

i saw a write-in poll on another forum about "favorite cigar in each vitola".



> I also think that robustos currently offer the most bang for the buck.


i think that the pc and tpc sizes offer a lot of bang/buck as well.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Torpedos or a bellicoso

Just like the fact you can cut to open it up or smaller to get more condense flavors

Mayby it's just deja vu all over again but didn't we just have this poll?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

miketafc said:


> Torpedos or a bellicoso
> 
> Just like the fact you can cut to open it up or smaller to get more condense flavors
> 
> Mayby it's just deja vu all over again but didn't we just have this poll?


Doh! I did a search and didn't find anything. Now I just looked at Khats "does size matter" poll. Same thing, but I never looked in there due to the title :c. Maybe PDS can Delete this poll?


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

I voted DC. Why? I only smoke about 2 maybe 3 a week. (up from last years 1/week) I really enjoy a 2 hour+ smoke. I have found that most DCs I have tried are just what I was looking for, in taste, hours of enjoyement. OH, excep the pluggin problems. OUCH.....


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

IHT said:


> my favorite shape/vitola is the robusto.
> they seem to always draw very well, have boatloads of smoke, last about as long as i want them to....


so true. A size that provides plenty of smoke, complexity... enough for the right amount of time to relax, but not too long to drag on (but I do enjoy a DC on the occasion).

The second place would go to the corona gorda: sometimes I want a stronger, hotter smoke (therefore the smaller ring gauge)...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Right now I like the corona or robusto because the temperature is cooler and I don't have or can't take as long to smoke a stogie. When it warms up I like the robusto or torpedo size. I can take longer to enjoy them. Every once and a while I'll take or have the time for a churchill.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I voted for PC, I assume this inlcudes Marevas and minutos. The minutos are the best bang for the buck IMHO. The Boli CJ's, Party shorts, RASCC and SCdH El Principes are outstanding. Robustos are a close second.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

1f1fan said:


> I voted for PC, I assume this inlcudes Marevas and minutos. The minutos are the best bang for the buck IMHO. The Boli CJ's, Party shorts, RASCC and SCdH El Principes are outstanding. Robustos are a close second.


.
:tpd: 
For the most part, I get more flavor out of a smaller ring gauge. Less smoke, more flavor... 
IMHO it is a trade off.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Robustos!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I wrestled with this one and right now I don't really know. Now I'm in a place where it just depends on the time I have on hand and my mood. Depending on both, I can thoroughly enjoy anything from a PC to a DC.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I would have to say none of the above. My favorite size is any variation of a panatela (panatela, panatela larga, Laguito #1/#2, ninfa, etc.). If I had to choose one specific vitola, it would have to be the Laguito #1)


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Robustos are my Fav, but I also enjoyPCs and TPCs and all the other wonderful sizes. But the Robusto would be my personal fav.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm on a churchill kick right now, along with double coronas. Normally though, it's robustos. Or torpedoes & belicosos. Corona gordas make up a good portion of what I smoke, as well. Oh, and I definitely enjoy my Party Shorts, too!

:c *It's that damned Slippery Slope again! Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!* :c


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Im on robustos, cause they give lots of smoke and last Just the right time.


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

I chose Coronas since there wasn't any option for Lonsdales or Dalias.

I enjoy the small mouth-feel, and since I'm a slow smoker, the smaller RGs work better for me.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I probably smoke more robustos than anything else. If $ were not an object I would probably say my favorite size is a churchill. Petit coronas would be third on my list.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

PC, followed by CG.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

If I have time, I love BIG pyramids!!!

But I would have today I prefer Robustos.....day in and day out, they fit into my time constraints and budget.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

seagarsmoker said:


> PC, followed by CG.


Yeah I like the CG also......Punch Punch is the best one that I've smoked. I've had zero luck with the Mag46. The Serie A I enjoyed a lot. And the PSD3EL hasn't been all that impressive. But as far as size goes I love'em. Ecspecially the Punch Punch


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I love the piramide/belicoso myself. :w


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

I smoke mostly coronas and PCs now, because lately I just don't have the time for anything bigger. I enjoy robustos, churchills, DCs, lonsdales, you name it. I think I've just decided that I don't really have a favorite. It depends on the circumstances - how much time do I have, will I be sitting on the deck or walking my dog, am I smoking alone or enjoying a smoke with a friend, etc.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

I tend to change every 3-4 months, although for a good while (3-4 yrs) I was changing between larger formats - chruchill, DC, robustos, pyramids, the past 9 months its been mostly pc's and smaller formats.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

pyramide only becaause if I have enough time too really enjoy a good cigar this lasts long enough too really enjoy yet still not having to worry about lousy draw.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I love Torpedo's..... They are by far my favorite shape to smoke. However I do smoke a lot of Robusto's. I probably choose the Robusto more than any other, but I love torpedo's the most.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I love them all but my favorite is Perfecto, they just don't make that many in ISOM, and I'm not a Cuaba fan. If I could create a cigar it would be a perfecto with an ISOM HDM Epicure #2 blend, 46 x 6 1/2. "drool".


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Petit Coronas are the most versatile size for me, with enough flavor to put them over the top. I love them all, but my most smoked/ordered size is minuto/mareva.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Robusto is one of my least favorite.

Corona Gorda
Mareva 
Minuto
Cervantes
Double Corona
Churchill

In that order

Corona Gorda is by far my favorite:
SLR Serie A
Punch Punch
Punch SS#2
H. Upmann Super Corona
H. Upmann Mag46
and on and on.......


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm into the Robustos right now because it's the perfect size for when you want to smoke TWO cigars!

Rather than fight with a torp or toro for 90 minutes, I can get almost two Robustos in.

Plus, they seem to be easier to control overall.


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

Robustos are a standby, but oftentimes a good Lonsdale calls out to me, especially with a good stiff drink out on the town. One of my fav's is '98 LGC MDO#1...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Churchill's or Double C's as I tend to smoke while writing, and like something that lasts for ages!! I also find the bigger cigars, for me, tend to provide a wide spectrum of flavor.

When I'm just kicking back, though, I love me a Robusto.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Doh! I did a search and didn't find anything. Now I just looked at Khats "does size matter" poll. Same thing, but I never looked in there due to the title :c. Maybe PDS can Delete this poll?


I wouldn't worry about it mon. "Does size matter?" sounds like a poll you would find in Cosmopolitan magazine anyway 

I voted robustos.......may change my mind someday if I ever slide down that slope you knuckleheads are always talkin' about though.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

churchill churchill churchill. love to read a book and have the cigar going for a good hour and a half :SM


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Robusto for me, been my fav since I started smoking cigars. Don't mind a torp, beli or DC if I have a bit (lot) more time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> my favorite shape/vitola is the robusto.
> why?
> 
> they seem to always draw very well, have boatloads of smoke, last about as long as i want them to....
> ...


Yup... what he said :tpd: (I love the cute "I'm with" but wish it didn't say stupid  )

I too like the size/burn times of the Robustos but I have found some smaller sticks, Boli C and PC that seem to have better flavor? I'm too new to be sure but this where I am at so far.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Most of the time my goto size is the robusto. I like the guage and length. Just feels right and the volume of smoke the draw and coolness suits my tastes. However when time is short I like the petite corona or corona. I have also been know to hang a lonsdale out of my mouth. Hell I guess I'll smoke most any size if I have the time and the cigar is one I like.  

:u


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Robusto :w


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Robusto: usually is just about the right amount of time for me.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

my favorite size cigar is a corona gorda, mareva is #2.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Lately corona gorda,robusto,Churchill. In that order.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

I voted PC. As much as I love to sit down for 2-3 hours with a Gran Corona (A), DC or Churchill - I think I'd rather smoke 2-3 PCs in that time. Variety is the spice of life. . .

I just can't see beating a PLPC, MC4, BPC line up. . .


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Where's the Pantela? Traditionally one of the most prized vitolas....


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

There are actually a few demi-corona that I have been smoking lately - a lot of flavor packed into a small cigar that doesn't take too much time to smoke - The demi-corona is my everyday morning smoke - with a good cup of black coffee - it makes the start of the day easier.


----------

